
Vim Plugin for Razer Chroma: Keyboard LEDs Switch Colors in Insert/Normal Mode - tambourine_man
https://vimeo.com/175987019
======
ajsalminen
Nice idea! I'm not a vim user (Emacs) but I could imagine something similar
being useful for highlighting specific shortcuts when you press a modifier or
possible subsequent presses in the middle of a key sequence.

The new Das Keyboard they marketed by being on Kickstarter is trying to find
some productivity improvements from RGB backlighting too. Not sure I'm
convinced by their use cases so far but I'm sure some good ideas will come out
of that.

